# 1969 Nova E/MP



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... Revell Nova kit, Cobracolors lacquers, and Slixx decals made for the Prock and Howell '33 Willys


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Oh, that's cool looking - nice


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE work! That paint is AWESOME!


----------

